# Need battlefield 2142 help



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2007)

when i try to play it it goes black then back to my desk top


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Your video card is not powerful enough to run that game. Please check the system requirements for Battlefield 2142 here:

http://www.totalbf2142.com/page.php?do=sysreq


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for your help jones but i tried getting one of the recommended drivers but i didnt have the right hardware Damn souldent have bought the game


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for your help jones but i tried getting one of the recommended drivers but i didnt have the right hardware Damn souldent have bought the game


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for your help jones but i tried getting one of the recommended drivers but i didnt have the right hardware Damn souldent have bought the game


Just to clarify, Drivers are a piece of software that enable the piece of hardware to function. Simply updating drivers won't change the fact that your hardware isn't strong enough to play the game.

Do you have the ability to upgrade your computer, or any part of it? That game is really awesome, and it would be a shame for you to miss out on it. I play it all the time, and it has me totally addicted! 

Let us know what your budget is, and more detailed specs on what you have in your machine, and we may be able to find some cost-effective upgrades to make your machine a lot better. :up:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2007)

Well see here jones im not what you would call above 20 so my budget is pretty limited but right now I have a job in waitng I'll be an Insturctor at tae kwon doe and well if that dosent come through i'm basicly screwed. but $6 dollars an hour isn't that bad and would get a big monthly paycheckbut as soon as the owner gets back from korea I should have a definte anwser


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2007)

Well the good news is I am a tightwad when it comes to cash and I've already have at least $100 saved so those cost effective upgrades might be possible but give a couple months and I've already explored the possibilty of cost effective upgrades and well my grand total is............. $524.89 This might take a while


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually, for $500, you could really get some nice equipment. When you're ready, let us know, and we'll see what we can find. Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks I'll find a way to get the money


----------



## Bile (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi, i need to know what computer $1000 or less can run battlefield 2142 smoothly (without any lag). Thanks.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well... for around $1000 your looking at a decent gaming rig thatl play any current game without lag!!

heres a suggested setup u can ask ur local PC guys to build...

Case: Asus T3P-5G965 BBONE SYSTEM
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6420, Socket 775
RAM: 2Gb (2X1Gb) Corsair Value Select, DDR2 PC5300
GPU: nVidia 256MB XFX 8600GT, PCI-E
System Drive: 160 Gb Samsung HD160JJ
Sound card (as using on board sound will create lag): Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme

Proffesionally built thatl cost you £672 in the UK...so im guessin those specs will be in ur budget seeing as everything is a RIPOFF in the UK


----------



## Bile (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, actually i checked, i only can get like, a $500 computer, could i possibly get one that can run the game pretty well, with no or a bit of lag.


----------



## jimmy5327 (May 27, 2007)

BlooChoo said:


> well... for around $1000 your looking at a decent gaming rig thatl play any current game without lag!!
> 
> heres a suggested setup u can ask ur local PC guys to build...
> 
> ...


That's a good price for me. My comp can just run 2142, and it cost me around £300.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well again...for $500 dollars...if you wer to aim your budget towards the gaming side of computing then yes u can get a decent gaming rig...just dont get a dual core processor...so your probably looking at something like a AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Socket939 , Venice Core (which is about $90), nVidia 256MB XFX 8600GTS XXX, PCI-E (should be no more than $150) Asrock 939NF6G-VSTA NF430, S939, PCI-E mother board (around $40) RAM 1Gb (2X512Mb) Corsair Value Select DDR PC3200 (400) (around $40) leaving you about $150 - 200 to get the other stuff like a case (preferably one with a PSU and fans installed already) and a cheap sound card...


----------



## Bile (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the help BlooChoo!!!!!!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

no probs


----------



## Billdozer (Jun 20, 2007)

The system requirments they put on the box is mis leading. BF2 is an awesome game and for 500 man you should be able to upgrade . See you on the battlefield as

Gunney SGT.

[WoH]Billdozer


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi, I recently signed up on this site, because I have a problem. Its a game I bought battlefield 2142. I bought it about a month and a half ago and everything has been working fine. My graphics card is large enough to hold, no lag nothing. But yesterday when I went on, it normally loaded. When I clicked on a server I waited it to load the map, and at one point it frooze or something. The battlewalker (mouse) was still walking though, nothing loaded. I then pressed ctrl, alt and delete to see if that was a problem. It said that Battlefield 2142 was not responding. So I closed it. I kept trying to play on and on and the same thing kept happening. But for some reason it always frooze at the same spot. And always loaded the same way (which isnt supposed to) Rarely ill get into the game, but when I do 5 minutes in gameplay, it stops responding again! How can I prevent it from not responding or something?

Please help me. I dont know what to do. A.S.A.P please!


----------



## Billdozer (Jun 20, 2007)

You may have to re-install, not bad though. Or do you guys have to run a disk while playing like we do on BF 2?
It may sound stupid but if so take your disk out and look for a scratch or lint its a long shot.
Let me know if this helps so we can tell others who encounter the same problem.

Billdozer


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

this is a common problem that seems to be cropping up lately...i had the exact same thing happen to me...you have to un install the game, and run CCleaner on the registry (make sure you back it up) and remove all aspects of the game from the registry....then re install the game and patch it accordingly...then install northern strike after (if you had it) that should sort the problem


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I have re-installed it, same with the patch. And so far everything has worked fine. I can get into servers and continue to play. I checked the CD there aren't any serious scratches, barely any actually. But what worries me is that it continues to load the server map the same way. Is that supposed to happen, or does it load the map differently each time?

Thanks

P.S Does anyone know where I can get a free download update for Northern Strike?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

what do you mean it still loads up the same way? everytime you go onto a server it will go throught the loading screen...it should only take about a minute...and as for the game freezing during game play does it pop you out of the game and return you to the BFHQ? that could be a problem with your connection...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

It doesnt stop the loading of th game map, but it loads it the same way meaning like for example, as it loads it will always stop and freeze at 60% of loading the mapand never any different number or something like that. And Im sorry to say but I reinstalled the game and patch, but it continues to freeze again. The ingame freeze doesnt logout to BFHQ, it just stays like that frozen. It says its "not responding" I dont know what to do

Also ive installed CCleaner, so how do I use it to fix the bf2142 problem? (and how to back it up)


----------



## toymachiner (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to add another problem with the last one unsolved, but I've been having the same thing happen to me as the original post. Splash screen comes up, screen turns black, then crashes back to desktop. But I know this is not because of my video card. When I first got the game it worked fine running on windows xp, but then I upgraded to vista and now it does this. Any ideas how I can fix this?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I think its because depending on the vista type. I had the same problem. I bought Vista 64 bit, when my computer was 34 bit. So that could be one of the problems.


----------



## toymachiner (Jun 22, 2007)

I just checked, 32 bit OS, 32 bit processor. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah ok..so the problem has only started to occur when Vista was installed?? i do not use vista for this exact reason...alot of software is NOT compatible with it yet...it isnt worth having a new microsoft platform for a few years until all the relevant hotfixes have been released....it was the same for XP when that first came out...


----------



## HR_benz (Jun 26, 2007)

i go to run BF2142 and screen turns black and then it says frequncy over ranged which happened after i changed my video settings i have a NAVIDA 7600 GT so that does run BF2142 but i dont know how to undo video settings without going into the game please help


----------



## HR_benz (Jun 26, 2007)

i dont know about free but on the EA site its only 9.99 but if you can find a free one tell me


----------



## HR_benz (Jun 26, 2007)

o like mario said up their the gaem keeps freezign up liek 10 mins into game play i bought the game online and i have the disk to i couldent get online registration so i just ordered online anyway if i bought it online should i keep the disk in and that might stop i from freezing over even though im not playing off of it


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..if you bought it offline id still sugest using the disk...it may not make a difference but its worth a try...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

as for the frequency range ul have to open the Nvidia application...it could be in the system tray next to the clock..if not itl be in ur program list under the start bar...from there set your frequency range down to about 60 - 70


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

if your running a TFT i suggest setting the refresh rate to about 75 Hertz...for a a digital display


----------



## masemaster (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been having the same problem for about a week now. (map loads about 60 - 70 % then stops responding). I have been reading about 3 different forums regarding the problem and its happening to people regardless of thier os. Some have tried reinstalling it, changing the radial.cmb file, reformating entire hard drive, updates, but nothing seems to be an exact solution. Even more substantial, this problem has only been reported in the forums within the last two weeks if not about over a week.


----------



## ambushsniper (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, I just bought a copy of Battlefield 2142... but when i go to install it my computer cannot find the disk. I hear the disk spinning and stuff but my computer doesnt find it. I have tried running other disks and they all work fine.
Thanks for any help u can give me.


----------



## hrPUFFnSTUFF (Jul 1, 2007)

Do you receave any Punk Buster errors like "Service Abnormality" if so go to your Device manager and check your eathernet addapter, see if there is any little yellow exglamation marks above any of the devices?


----------



## hrPUFFnSTUFF (Jul 1, 2007)

the brief pause in loading new maps is punkbuster scanning for aplications/scripts running in the background thats why alot of cheats drop just before the map round ends.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

masemaster said:


> I have been having the same problem for about a week now. (map loads about 60 - 70 % then stops responding). I have been reading about 3 different forums regarding the problem and its happening to people regardless of thier os. Some have tried reinstalling it, changing the radial.cmb file, reformating entire hard drive, updates, but nothing seems to be an exact solution. Even more substantial, this problem has only been reported in the forums within the last two weeks if not about over a week.


this did happen to me..and i do wonder if it is a prblem with EA? so after uninstalling did you remove everything from the registry? the only way i found to correct this problem was uninstalling 2142 and battle field 2...because the problem started when i updated battle field 2...as soon as i updated that 2142 stopped working...odd


----------



## masemaster (Jul 2, 2007)

No it didnt work after i reinstalled everything, but i did try this one fix where you manually locate a file called "radial" (i forgot what the extension was) and rename it to "oradial" and it worked. I still think its an EA issue.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah...i never heard of that fix...did it work?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

if that radial fix hasnt worked for you...I found another one on another board from a dice team member.....

" Our test department recently narrowed things down to one particular windows update that causes the issue - KB917422. 

You can install the KB924867 as that updates the one listed above. You can also get the 64 bit XP version here. For some reason Windows will not automatically install this, you'll have to do so manually. "....


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah its me again  anyways i have a question. I just dl the latest update v1.40 for bf2142. is it normal that when you go to update server list, only like 12 servers come up. Because i remember on 1.25 I had like 200+. But on 1.40 the most I got was 12 servers.

Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh thats because the update is only a beta version...so most servers wont have upgraded to that version...so ur only gettin the new servers..which currently only house the new map (which is quite fun really) i up graded up to 1.40 last night...but thers only the one map..so i might revert to 1.25 until 1.40 becomes the norm


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

lol yeah i might change back to 1.25. New map is actually too huge for me. Anyways I have another question  I bought BF2. I enjoy the modern combat idea a lot. But my concern is everytime i change the camera view out of first person, the grass or terrain around me suddenly turns BRIGHT!! almost white. So id like to ask what is causing this and how can I fix it? 

btw there is no lag, my graphics card to large enough for it to play normally

Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

sounds like a texture being lost during some bad script being run...have you upgraded the GPU drivers and kept BF2 up to date with all its patchs??


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah i have the latest patches for bf2. the latest one is 1.41. But you kinda lost me on the GPU thing. Im sorta a noob at computer hardware  Another thing I wanted to ask was how can I change my Nvidia performance. I cant find the SYS tray. It isnt beside my clock where most people tell me it is.

Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the GPU (graphics processing unit) is the graphics card...its jus easier to write so make sure you download the most upto date driver for that...from the manufactures website...or from nvidias site...just navigated to the orrect card. the newr drivers will come with an application tha will sit in the sys tray (system tray, thats the part of the screen that the clock is sitting in) and thats how you can alter sedttings


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oh..you can also alter setting by right clicking on the desktop screen...go to proerties and then on the settings tab click on advanced...on the next pop up ther should be a nvidia tab to change settings there


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

well right now the DPI settings is on normal. my graphics card is GeForce 7300 LE. I dunno if thats good or what. But I want to increase the performance to a better, so should I change the DPI settings to large or keep it to normal..? And should I put the anti-aliasing on 4x, or keep it off?


----------



## grkster89 (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got a problem i neeeeed some help with...2142 was working for me prefectly up till i installed N.Strike, i uninstalled it and reinstalled hoping it would be fine, well it works now, up till you get in game, the first thing you see is the Kit and spawn point selection, at that point, my cursor is frozen in the middle of the screen and wont move, the game is fine, i can see and hear everything going on in game, just cant move my mouse...so yea....any tips? or should i blow up this p.o.s now?

oh and another problem, 2142 runs for a while and then randomly crashes making my computer restart....quite annoying...any ideas?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i had the mouse problem...go to options and reset all the controls to default...that will resurect your mouse


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

for some reason all of my controls became unmapped...just randomly...it wasnt because of an update r anything...but the mouse just hung at spawn...so i reset the controls to default and all was well


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Bloo, ive got a question. This just became a problem recently, and I dont know why or whats causing it. My average ingame ping is 43. Then at random times, it jumps to 400+. And it stays like that. At other times its at 43, but it feels like its lagging. I dont know if its the graphics card, because this just started now. Any advice? Also you said about updating the drive, im confused about that. I cant really find where to go. I went on their site, but nothing about GeForce 7300 LE updates :S


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

thats something to do with your internet connection..what is running in the background when you r playing?? i always go through my process list and make sure nothing is running in the back ground...Clearing out the task manager will increase the game speed

Click the "Processes" tab.
&#8226; Click on the gray bar in the middle column that says User Name to sort by user name.
&#8226; Do NOT select anything for SYSTEM, LOCAL SERVICE, or NETWORK SERVICE.
&#8226; Click on anything besides EXPLORER and TASKMGR for this User Name or other user names.
&#8226; Click on END PROCESS
&#8226; Repeat these steps until only explorer.exe and taskmgr.exe are open for this user profile

do this as another program on your computer maybe trying to use the internet, anything else trying to use the internet will create lag...or if your on wireless and, say if your brother is in the other room downloading music from itunes or somthing..then that is using band width..


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Process tab? Where is this? And theres nothing running in background. My internet connection is pretty slow =\ My computer (not laptop) does run on wireless, but no one is on the laptop ever. But if I unplug wireless connection, my computer internet connection will stop working. Do you know how I can change it from wireless just to a stationary internet connection?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

process tab...sorry in the task manager

yeh..well which computer is the ethernet connected to? ther is plug in the back of your wireless router that is specifically for an ethernet cable...you can buy one of those and plug urself directly into the router...but before all that you could use the wireless adaptors software on your comp to check how many connections there are to your wireless


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah there is a cable running from my wireless network into the normal internet modem or w/e its called. So should I just unplug this? Or do I need to go to Network connections and do some stuff with that too? 

and sorry to say, but where is the task manager?  Im pretty new at this comp stuff, taking classes.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Use the keyboard to press control+Alt+Delete. This will pop up the task manager.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

oh thanks. Anyways, how can I change the internet connection from my computer from wireless to standard/normal. Because if I unplug the wireless connection, my internet connection from my computer stops. They share the connection. So how can I change this?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..if you still want tou use wireless as well as your connection...you can plug an ethernet cable into the back of the router...thats the same cable as is plugged between the modem and the router..but if you only want one connection to the internet then you, plug urself into the modem, just take the plrug from the router (from the modem) and put it in ur comp....


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

u have to think of how the stuff woks...the signal arrives to your house and is de modulated by the moden inorder to use by your computer, this signal is then past down the cable either directly into the computer or into a router, a routers job is to split the signal into signals that can be used by a number of different computers by addressing them differently...(ip addresses)....so you dont need the connection to the router is you only want to connect one comp...but you do need the connection to the modem


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I only want the connection to be from the modem, so if I unplug the wireless modem, my connection will still be working.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh if you take the cable going from the modem into the wireless router, and unplug it from the router (not the modem) and plug that into your comp..then voila


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

alright sounds easy enough. but one question... where in the computer...?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

the ethernet jack. it will look like a very fat wired phone plug.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

oh i found out. i took out the cable running from the wireless, and connected the one from the modem, nothing happened =\


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

so your computer is now connected directly into the modem and ther is now no internet???


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

yes, i unplugged the wireless from the wireless router and the computer(the box thingy) and took the modem cable(which was connected to the wireless) and plugged it in the same spot where the wireless was. and nothing happened


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hmm i think i understand that hehe so now your wireless box is not connected to anything is it...so it goes, fone line into modem, modem into computer....the wireless should not be connected to anything...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

oh ok. it works now  it was disabled  hehe anyways, i recently downloaded an anti-virus called avast! I dont know if its any good, but in the beggining of start up, after 5 minutes normally on the desktop, the comp freezes. So I tried removing it from the control panel remove programs window, but everytime i press remove, nothing happens.. I even tried disabling avast! and doing it, but nothing. Any help?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha so simple i didnt even think of that

yeh avast sucks! and this seems to be a common fault...so common they have made an uninstal utility here

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-uninstall-utility.html

hope it works


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

yep it works  anyways, the reason i dl avast! was because currently my anti virus is out of date (McAfee) and i wanted to dl a anti-virus which i dont have to pay for. Are you allowed to give me any sites with free anti-virus'? because I know on other sites, they dont allow it


----------



## grkster89 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey guys, i have a dilemma...well first of all, when joining certain servers, doesn't matter what map or latency, my computer randomly restarts....any ideas on that? and a new problem, after installing northern strike, when i join a NS map it gives me this message "This server only allows players with unmodified content to join. Revert your version of BattleField 2142 back to current official version to join." The hell does that mean? ive done nothing to the game or any of its files...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Try downloading the latest patch?


----------



## grkster89 (Jul 10, 2007)

latest patch is 1.25 is it not? Because thats what I'm using


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi, its me again lol. Another problem. bought bf2 so i un-installed bf2142 and now i wanna play it again. I installed it with he 1.20 patch because 1.40 doesn't have many servers.
I installed the patch and when i start bf2142 and goes to the log on screen, a message comes up saying i don't have the patch. but at the bottom it says v1.20. I logged in anyway, and when i searched for servers alot of them came up red (probobly beause i dont have the patch). So i re-installed bf2142 and downloaded the same patch again. When I try to open the thing that runs the patch installer, it doesn't open.. and I don't know why. please help

Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

it could be that you have installed the icremental patch a oppossed to the full patch....i thought the latest version was 1.25 anyway??


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I doubt it was fake or w/e. Because I got it from the webste Battlefield Franchise, where EA sends you to download the patch. But before that I actually dl a patch from filefront. Ill try the process again. So should I re-install bf2142 again and dl the 1.25 again?

btw newest unpopular patch is 1.40


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh the new patch is 1.40..but it is beta state of testeing...so its not officially released yet...wot i meant by incremental is that first u download the first patch then download the newer patches as you would have done going through time....or you could download the FUL 1.25 patch...its very big...but thats the best one...

so uninstall and clean out ur reg..using Ccleaner...backup ur registry using that prog too then re instal and patch


----------



## Lone_Warrior666 (Sep 12, 2007)

ummmm......... i have batlefield 2142 i had the same problem but i fixed it by turning off my anti virus scan, and firewall


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

alirght bloo, ill try it out. I think i did download a few patches here and there. Like once i have 1.40 beta, and i wanted to install 1.25, but a message came up same you have a better version :S anyways, so should I download full 1.25 patch from battlefield franchise? btw how do you backup your registry? 
also id like to know if a GeForce 7300LE card is better then a GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (im guessing yeah because my card has a bigger number? )


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well generally it is the number (the series number that the card belongs too) but sometimes it doesnt work out the higher the number the better the card but in that case its true

what you want to do is download ccleaner from download.com
uninstal bf2142 then click on ccleaner and click the "fix issues", itl then run through and scan your registry, then click on fix issues, and itl ask if you want to make a backup, click yes and itl make one for you..then fix the issues and restart the comp...then install bf2142 and patch it using the FULL 1.25

job done


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

alright. So i downloaded 2 things. Patch 1.20, and Update 1.25. now im kinda confused. Are those both patches?? or should i run then patch first, then the update?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

ok i can play bf2142 now. but a new problem has developed. Whenever i go on, i play on server normally, but about 5 minutes after logging it, it logs me out saying there is a connection problem to the ea master server or w.e it is, when there isnt any connection problem at all. Please help.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the patches are updates...so did you install the full 1.25? the connection error sounds like it is a prob with your internet connection...are you on wireless?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

yep i installed 1.25, and yeah both my comps are on wireless. My downstairs DESKTOP comp is wireless, same goes for laptop.


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sometimes wireless connections have troubles with online gaming depending on how far away they are from the source.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh...wireless isnt the best for gaming...also...are u playing this on the laptop??


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

nope. my normal comp. I dont know how or why it was set up on wireless


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

for some reason when i log onto bf2142 and pick my character, it goes on normally and at the top it says <offline> even tho i signed on.


----------



## wertyuiop (Sep 25, 2007)

is there a way of getting aroungd the internet login when you start the game


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hmm, that is an odd problem, and well, ther isnt a way to play online with out signing in..i think the best think to try now would be reinstalling it all


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

again


----------



## wertyuiop (Sep 25, 2007)

No to do single player


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oooh...umm...you still need to connect to ea via ea link....have u installed the enemy territory quake wars demo??


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey ive got a problem. Well, Im not sure if you do Counter-Strike:Source help or know anything about it but ive got a problem with it. I just got back into the zombie mods in cs:s. And for someone reason, only some of the zombies look like giant "ERROR" words.. But the rest are fine. Please help if you know. Also another problem. somtimes i cannot get servers on the list. And it says "Could not contact master game to retrieve server list" Why? My internet is good. Same with the connection.

Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ok..soz...the single player thingy..if you want to play single player you can get into what is called offline mode...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh..so if u unplug ur internet...and the start bf2142...the game will ask if you want to go into offline mode..then u can play without logging in


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

the thing with the zombies sounds like the patch or mod wasnt installed correctly...it might be worth re installing that..or...updating the mods, cos some poeple might be using a different version mod to u which your version doesnt support...and so they appear as error messages (which is odd, cos iv neva heard of an avatar appearing as an error message b4..but hey...u learn something new everyday)


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

lol thanks for the help. well, i went on some severs, and while i was waiting, server was downloading some zombie skins. so when i came on the server playing. no more giant error words


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah..see..ther u go...didnt download the whole lot hehe...have fun with the zombies...that puts me in the mood to play bioshock


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Dude, I think this old thread should be closed. There are like people posting old threads.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

but what about the problem with the master game cant retrieve server list. See, when i do get servers, i get maybe 100 of them. And the most a server will have it 30 people. Before, i would get 400+ servers, with maybe 100 servers full with 64 players. When i keep refreshing, same servers come up. maybe a few new random empty ones. Think you can help me out?

Thanks


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

sorry, i don't play bf 2142 maybe Choo will help u out if he's online


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

no gamerbryon, this is about counter-strike: source. If you know about it, read the problem above, and if you can, help me out. But im alright with bloo, hes been a good help to me.


----------



## 6FtUnder(MTL) (Sep 30, 2007)

I have wonderful problem with 2142, no answers from EA tech support or any forums I can find. Even my Clanmates are baffled. i updated to ea download manager from ea link(no choice) and it rendered my game usless. I even completely Uninstalled/reinstalled and removed all traces of ea registry entries, no luck. Still will not launch from short cuts or the download manager. Help Please!!!! 
P.S. No changes to my system for many months, been playing without any issues.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow this is strange. When I play CS:S, every 6-10 seconds I lag for a second. Then everything goes back to smooth. Can ya help me Bloo? I never lagged in CS:S


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey one more thing you need to know, make sure you are not running any programs, not downloading anything. Try turn off the firewall otherwise turn it back on if it doesn't work.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hi

im bac big weekend

yeh thats a point..has anything else changed on your system just before the lag started to happen?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..6ftunder, could u describe the problem your having? i havnt experienced every problem with it but, iv had and fixed a few gimme a try


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah. I dont run anything else other then CS:S when i'm playing. But its kinda strange because sometimes my ping is around 170! But everything is running smoothly.. and then every 7-10 seconds there will be a little lag. And it gets frustrating. Other times its around 80, but there is still that random lag.

btw. What do you mean by changes? I haven't updated or bought anything new to my computer or done anything to my system.


----------



## 6FtUnder(MTL) (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Bloo Choo, sorry for not being clear. LOL Tends to happen when I get very frustrated. Since the change from the EA Link to The EA download manager, the game stopped working Completly, it won't even launch. Nothing happens, nothing. From the download manager or from the shortcuts either. I was running since the games release, then when they switched it simply stopped running. I have made no hardware or software changes(except updating video drivers) since Febuary. 8800gts, am2 6000+ x2 3ghz, audigy 2 zs, 2 gig ddr2 800mhz, raid running a mirror, dvd rom, dvd dl,etc burner. 
I am at a loss, along with my gaming buddies, and EA tech support is not helping, keep sending info on BF2, not 2142 about admin and user accounts.... Oh, if you have anything fresh other than uninstalls/reinstalls (manual and with uninstaller) then by all means !  :up:


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..it deffinatly does seem to be a problem with the new download manager...iv been speakin to a few others with the same trouble...they downloaded from EA link, changed it to EA manager and everything went tits up...so it is totally EAs problem...have your tried what they sed bout bf2? 

all i can do is hunt for an answer around for you, cos i use the disk as opposed to downloading...

but in the mean time, with that set up it might be worth going on enemy territory until we find an answer


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey bloo, just wanted to ask you something. I recently bought S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl. And I just wanted to know: is it online? I haven't tried it yet because its still downloading into my steam games.


----------



## Dragonmaster550 (Oct 7, 2007)

When i join a internet game it lets me in but about 30seconds into the game punkbuster kicks me out of the game.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh stalker online isnt the best fps...its better in single player....


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

dragonmaster, which game are you talking about? bf2142 or stalker?? if your talking about bf2142 then u may need to either reinstall the game ensureing punkbuster is selected for install..

but before you do that...make sure punkbuster is actually switched on


----------



## Dragonmaster550 (Oct 7, 2007)

BF2142

ya i had punkbuster turned on, so i should reinstall the game?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well..i would say yeh..i have just resently started to have troubles conserning punkbuster that i cant fix...so...try to re install.and get rid of the registry keys contaning punkbuster details....then re install


----------



## mgregston0 (Oct 27, 2007)

ok so i just got this game.. also have battlefield MC.. cant get either of them to work online.. i live on campus at a college so that might be a factor...but still would like some imput if anyone has any.. so i try to get on MC and i can see servers but it says it failed to connect if i try to get on.. on 2142 it does not even show them.. i have checked all my firewall settings and allowed them and also tried turning it off alltogether.. need help.. b/c walmart does not take back electronics.. stupid copywrite law.. lol but yea help would be cool..


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome, next time please create your own thread.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

mgregston0 said:


> ok so i just got this game.. also have battlefield MC.. cant get either of them to work online.. i live on campus at a college so that might be a factor...but still would like some imput if anyone has any.. so i try to get on MC and i can see servers but it says it failed to connect if i try to get on.. on 2142 it does not even show them.. i have checked all my firewall settings and allowed them and also tried turning it off alltogether.. need help.. b/c walmart does not take back electronics.. stupid copywrite law.. lol but yea help would be cool..


and it does sound like your college has proxy settings that block online games connecting to servers off campus...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Bloo, ive got a problem (no surprise ) I just downloaded a BF2 mod called Operation Peacekeeper. Problem is whenever i go on server, and map is loading, when it gets to 100% and it shows join bf2 closes. dont know why. Can you help? Or pm me the answer.


----------



## luvi (Nov 5, 2007)

BlooChoo said:


> well... for around $1000 your looking at a decent gaming rig thatl play any current game without lag!!
> 
> heres a suggested setup u can ask ur local PC guys to build...
> 
> ...


this setup is really good. very reliable.
i have thesame exact setup with my pc.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

mariosabljak said:


> Hey Bloo, ive got a problem (no surprise ) I just downloaded a BF2 mod called Operation Peacekeeper. Problem is whenever i go on server, and map is loading, when it gets to 100% and it shows join bf2 closes. dont know why. Can you help? Or pm me the answer.


uh oh...yeh i used to get that trouble if i moded any of the bf series...im not sure where the problem lies, it could be the servers, it could be ur internet connection...but i think it is a problem with EA...if you change something in your game then it could have changed it enuf to become what EA might call unofficial..and it might not allow certain make ups of code to run in servers...the only way around those problems iv found is to uninstal it all...the run ccleaner to remove all registry issues...then reinstal and patch accordingly...doin it correctly with punkbuster installed will hopefully allow it all to run...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Ill scan for issues every week or so, i dont get that many. But are you supposed to scan on a specific program (if possible) and btw, whats your fav bf2 mod?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

i like project reality and battlegroup frontlines...

its deffinatly worth the reinstall tho...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

2 questions. Is it popular, and how are the graphics? cause i saw videos, and the physics in the game(frontlines) looks really... plain?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

can you compare a BMW to a Mercedes? Both are great cars, but each has a different driver base, a different mentality that comes with owning the car, and each has different performance goals. the aim with frontlines is for a realistic "feel" of battle in a WWII setting, starting with the Eastern Front. the mod isnt necesarily easy to play, but that is realistic. you to have to think about how you have to play the game, not just point and shoot. it slows the game down a bit, and makes it a tactical battle rather than a frag fest

the graphics dont superseed the gameplay...try it and see it just depends on the type of game u want to play


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

good point. btw is pr 0.7 out yet?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

umm..good question...i havnt heard anything


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I just checked. Their still doing some updates. I know the British Challenger 2 is something im excited about. I hope they improve some of the graphics too. btw would you recommend Call Of Duty 4 for computer?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ooh..yeh im looking at british challenger 2...and yeh, big time for call of duty 4!!! just completed the single player and had a couple of hours on multiplayer...its awesome...

the multiplayer is like a mix between counter strike and bf2, and the graphics are amazing..so yeh..deffinatly recommended!!


----------



## www.pc-repair.ie (Nov 6, 2007)

mariosabljak said:


> Hi, I recently signed up on this site, because I have a problem. Its a game I bought battlefield 2142. I bought it about a month and a half ago and everything has been working fine. My graphics card is large enough to hold, no lag nothing. But yesterday when I went on, it normally loaded. When I clicked on a server I waited it to load the map, and at one point it frooze or something. The battlewalker (mouse) was still walking though, nothing loaded. I then pressed ctrl, alt and delete to see if that was a problem. It said that Battlefield 2142 was not responding. So I closed it. I kept trying to play on and on and the same thing kept happening. But for some reason it always frooze at the same spot. And always loaded the same way (which isnt supposed to) Rarely ill get into the game, but when I do 5 minutes in gameplay, it stops responding again! How can I prevent it from not responding or something?
> 
> Please help me. I dont know what to do. A.S.A.P please!


I've seen someone post a script to delete an advertising file from bf2142 that was corruping the game, here's the link.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

lol yeah. i'm only worried about one thing. Would those amazing graphics run a on GeForce 7300 LE? I doubt it. I'm planning to upgrade. I heard the 8800 was good.. would you know how much it would cost and what is a really good/average card that can run Call Of Duty without lag?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well a new card has just come out...its a newer version of the 8800...the 8800GT (not GTS or GTX...jus GT)  its cheaper and better than the GTS, nearly as quick as the GTX...so if ur looking for a new card id get that...i know ther out in the usa atm, but not sure bout uk....

and that link above, it goes to a fix iv researched about deleting the radial.cdb.

it appears to work.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

north america or just usa. because im in canada  eh?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Something strange just started happening to me on BF2. Never occurred to me before in this game. Im playing normally then I lag, and i go back to normal but my ping stays at 60-70... and when i look at other players or vehicles, they're in a lagging motion while im not. Whats going on and how can I fix this?

*nothing is being installed or downloaded, and im the only one using internet


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well im guessing canada will get it b4 the UK..an its out pretty soon here...end of this month..

and this lag thing happens on all servers or jus on the one? cos that happens to me on certain servers...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

all servers so far. It started when I went to play special forces. it lagged on all servers. then i thought it just might be the game, so when i played BF2, it lagged on all the servers too, which normally it doesnt.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ooh..thats odd..
when did u install special forces? did the problem happen afta installin that?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

i don't think sf is the problem. Ive had it in my computer just as long as i had bf2. ( i bought deluxe edition )


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah ok...jus looking to eliminate possible problems...u updated any drivers lately?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

actually i did an update on my graphics card. Do you think it could have been that? I updated it from here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us - My graphics card is GeForce 7300 LE
but i doubt the update is the problem, because if i can remember, even after the update, it was running normally.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok. now when i check my ping, its normal. THEN SKY ROCKETS TO 200+! whats going on? I think its internet because in single player it fine. Sometimes when im on servers my ping is 70 but im lagging?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah it works fine in signle player huh...yeh thatl be the connection...how are u connecting to the internet? is it wireless?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

well. its kinda confusing (to me). I have a laptop and a computer. I have both a modem and a wireless router. If I unplug the router, both my laptop and computer will have no connection to the internet. If i unplug the modem, same result. If you remember, i tried to make the computer run on modem only, and it failed. So I find it easier to kinda leave everything be.  But it bothers me that only now that when I'm playing that my ping is high. And sometimes it will just be 60-70, and I have lag.

*note: no one else is using the laptop. I do not have anything running other than bf2, and i am not dling anything


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

well i bought 2142 forgetting i had lost my 256mb card to the perils of my little brother leaving me with a 64 mb card anyone know what sorta card to go aout and buy for my comp with £100 budget and a pci-e slot? also i need a new decent cooling fan....my current one has a habit o clunkering along its a little offputting in the heat of battle


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

mariosabljak said:


> well. its kinda confusing (to me). I have a laptop and a computer. I have both a modem and a wireless router. If I unplug the router, both my laptop and computer will have no connection to the internet. If i unplug the modem, same result. If you remember, i tried to make the computer run on modem only, and it failed. So I find it easier to kinda leave everything be.  But it bothers me that only now that when I'm playing that my ping is high. And sometimes it will just be 60-70, and I have lag.
> 
> *note: no one else is using the laptop. I do not have anything running other than bf2, and i am not dling anything


so plugging phone line into modem, then modem into cmputer doesnt work??? surely thats the most direct connection....tho if i was you i would signinto your router and check the connection settings...make sure the built in firewall is allowing everything to connect properly...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ikiscompisbroken said:


> well i bought 2142 forgetting i had lost my 256mb card to the perils of my little brother leaving me with a 64 mb card anyone know what sorta card to go aout and buy for my comp with £100 budget and a pci-e slot? also i need a new decent cooling fan....my current one has a habit o clunkering along its a little offputting in the heat of battle


check out the nvidia 7950gt..thats the best card without looking to go into the direct x 10 era...but for battlefield 2142 its top notch its £25 above ur budget but its worth it...

http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?origin=gbase22.3&prodID=B87784

i order from lambda-tek an its one of the cheapest places...so...

oh also..how much ram do u have?


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

i got 2 gigs of ram ive looked at the ati hd 2400 and 2600 xt would you say they are good? they are 256mbplus they are £20-£40 under my budget


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

also i found this is it any good?
http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=490398&category_oid=-31463


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh ther not bad i guess...not good...but not bad hehe

check out tomshardware.co.uk thats got a whole bunch of benchmarks u might like to take a look at...


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

i sorta wanna be able to use direct x 10 which of those three would you say i should get? am taking a look at that website now


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh dont go for a 8600...ther useless

u dont need directx 10 yet really...no games are making use of it...and ur running XP..Directx 10 is a Vista app...so...no point...seriously..the nvidia 7950gt is the best card for u


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

ok how much is it?


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

would the 7300 do? i cant get the 7950


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

also how does this compare? just been suggested it http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-064-OK


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

ok im going to pcworld now will ask people there what i should get out of all those cya later


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

nonono

pc world are sales men


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

shop online...u get the best deals...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

plus that way ul be able to get the best card..the one thats recommended by most non directx 10 gamers (the others would recommend it too , its jus they are sided with ATI)


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

well i bought the x1650 pro is this good? i got 20 days to return it in


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

only cost me £40 from pcworld that was reduced from....something much larger i hate numbers


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well check out the frames per second while running battlefield 2142...this is you new card against the one i suggested maybe best to make use of that 20 day returns?

upto u tho...it all depends on money over the quality of gaming experince


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

this is the ati x1650 has 3.0 shader thing avivo hd display crap 256 mb gddr3 mem windows vista ready (not that ill really use that) and 12 pixel shader processor in a pci-e slot x16 with 32 bit bus


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

22.40 fps?? i dont get it any way how do you expect me to uy it off the internet
1 i dont have credit card
2 my mum hates internet buying cause she got burned


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh itl run bf2142 at a little ova 22 fps...ul probably experience a bit of lag even on low settings...give it a go if u want tho...it might be fine


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

whered u get that fps comparer thingy?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ikiscompisbroken said:


> 22.40 fps?? i dont get it any way how do you expect me to uy it off the internet
> 1 i dont have credit card
> 2 my mum hates internet buying cause she got burned


22.4 frames per second, that means the game will run at 22 frame shots a second..so if it takes 180 frames to turn 180 degrees if u do it too fast 22 frames a second means that u would have some screen tearing while turning


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

also..best way to buy online is using a credit card..but if u have ur own debit card thats jus as good cos if u use a reputable store ul be fine..check out overclockers.co.uk or scan.co.uk or ebuyer.co.uk

and that test was from tomshardware.co.uk


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

well i dont really know what im doing with this anyway...i havent put into computer yet cause i dont want to break seal stopping me from taking back....


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

well back to pcworld on sunday then i suppose...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

bah well dude its upto u...seriously..it will be better than the 64mb card ul notice the difference


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

lol i suppose ill notice the difference most by being able to actually play it


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

but u have a fairly fast system...you may as well compliment the system with a fairly good gpu...

is the card only able to be taken back if its sealed?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh true..i mean if u want to plaa it tonight i would crack out the new card hve have a bash...to be honest the shop sshud still take it back if its used...jus tell them it doesnt do what u wanted it to do and ur not satisfied! customer satisfaction is a big priority in PC world...the only good thing about that store...i dont shop ther!


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

lol well its another 20 minutes and another budget...no graphics card im ganna take the card bck and now have a budget of max £180 any suggestions? since you seem to know a lot of this sort of thing


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

bear in mind i have a single pci-e slot and i want to get something tht will play battle field 2142 and battle field 2 at good frame rate


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

im ganna go ge the ati x1950 pro after all that and buy battlefield 2+exp and mark of chaos exp (battle march)


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Bloo i solved my internet problem. but i have a quick question. I currently have McAfee VirusScan Enterprise as my anti virus and its out of date. When i go and click update now, a windows comes up saying "Failed to initialize Common Updater subsystem. Make sure th McAfee Framework Service is running. McAfee Common Framework returned error fffffffffdf @ 3" What does this mean, and how can i get it fixed so I can update it?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hehe ok if you have a budget of £180 then u have to get the nvidia 8800GT thats about £150-180..and its alot better than the other cards under 8800gtx (which is the best card out atm)


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

mariosabljak said:


> Bloo i solved my internet problem. but i have a quick question. I currently have McAfee VirusScan Enterprise as my anti virus and its out of date. When i go and click update now, a windows comes up saying "Failed to initialize Common Updater subsystem. Make sure th McAfee Framework Service is running. McAfee Common Framework returned error fffffffffdf @ 3" What does this mean, and how can i get it fixed so I can update it?


 ah good old mcafee...i kept getting this problem..it need the updater reinstalled..so either put the disk in and let the program repair...or uninstall the whole program and reinstall the whole thing


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

lol funny you mention cd. lol I actually got an "illegal" version installed when i bought my computer awhile ago. So unless I can reinstalled it without cd (if possible, please explain to me how) if not, then... i dunno :S


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

What do you mean by illegal>?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Like, its bootleg. It is not original.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

shh...dont say that here!!!

but if ud like to reinstall mcafee for free, natwest have a free years subscription (its for its customers, but i bank with lloyds and i have it all u have to do is click download)


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

download where?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

haha i cant beleive i did that haha i even googled the link and had it open to paste here...why didnt i paste it...wel neva know...

here it is

http://uk.mcafee.com/root/landingpages/afflandpage.asp?affid=540&lpname=vsf


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

do i have to make an account?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I made an account. But for some reasons, when i click the link, it says error, We were unable to process your request.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oh good grief i put the wrong link ther!!! haha...sorry that was the link to my account

heres the correct link

http://www.natwest.com/microsites/personal/latest_deals/index.asp?referrer=online

click on the mcaffee half way down


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

lol! thats ok. Thanks for the download. I am finally up to date


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to download mcafee programs using the mcafee download center and this comes up:

Incompatible programs detected. Some of THe McAfee pragrams you are installing connot run when the following programs are installed on your computer:
- McAfee Virus Scan Enterpriise 8.0i (yes, i have this)
To keep the incompatible program on your computer click SKIP. This removes the conflicting McAfee prgram from the installation.

What does this mean?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

ignore the last msg i just put up. I finally installed it and what not. BUT... in the lower tool bar there is an [X] and it says "Your computer is not protected". So I double click it and the Security center comes up etc. And it says "Am I protected:NO" and a button FIX IT. Below it shows COMPUTER AND FILES and EMAIL AND IM and underneath both of those it says "ACTION REQUIRED!" So I click FIX IT at the top and a msg comes up saying "One or more problems require your response" WTH?? what does this mean, and how do I fix it?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

umm good question..when u installed mcafee did u uninstall the previous one u had on ther before installing this one? that could have something to do with it...

what happens when u go into the mcafee program does it say somethings arent running?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Actually I did not uninstall the previous one. But in the side of the new mcafee, there is a msg saying: "To resolve these problems, click FIX: - Your Virus Protection from NETA McAfee CORP VirusScan (That is the old one i still have) has an old detection signature file. The file is more than 30 days old" So should I delete the old one?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

nvm i fixed it. I just reinstalled he virus scan.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah..hehe yeh thats waht i would have told u anyway


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a to ask something. I have TF2, its a great game, but my comp does not run it that well. *Note: I have a GeForce 7300 LE* I don't know if the graphics card is the problem, but it has a sort of laggy game play, and it seems like my mouse lags when i play the game. So can you try to help me to kinda "enhance" the game play. Any tweaks or tips are fine. Thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well try setting the game options as low as they can do and set the resolution to the same as ur screen, and the refresh rate to the same as the screen...then try that...the 7300 should be ok...but if u want to play it with out lag at all then i would suggest gettin a different card


----------



## ikiscompisbroken (Oct 19, 2007)

hey bloochoo the x1950 blew itself out so it lost all trust i had in ati i got a 7900 gt off pcworld free...not sure how they dont even sell them.....anyway i was wondering i cant find any requirements for it power wise would you know possibly? ive got a 450w one atm...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah..well wot make is the psu? if its something like thermaltake or corsair then u shud be ok...but if its the psu that came with the case it might be a little unstable...but still not under powered..it shud work fine..


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

lol cant waste any money on a new card, just bought xbox 360 elite. but My screen is maybe 1600-1260 reso. but if you can tell me how to change the refresh rate.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

change it to about 75hz? or 80...depends on the resolution of the screen,,.,


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

how and where do you change the refresh rate?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

in game options...prolly under graphics options...then advanced... i think..i cant remember..havnt done it in ages...but ill have a look tonight...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

no, its not in options-advanced.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

forget the last post by me. I just got FH2 mod and its amazing. small prob that is annoying me tho. I played in single player and I keep getting these small "lags" every 10-20 seconds. Really annoying. I tried changing my settings lower but nothing. Got any ideas?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

wel..it sounds like it may not have installed correctly or..ur gpu drivers need to be updated


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you think you can send me a link on where to update my driver? Just tell me what info you need about my comp, and ill give it to you.


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

I went to the nVIDIA graphics card update and did a scan and the results came up "Your PC currently has the latest driver installed for your GPU. No driver update is necessary at this time." Do I need to update any other drive and if so how?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

sorry its taken me a while to get back to u..been busy at work....

well i need to know...where u r..as in, UK or USA, then if ur running vista (64 bit or 32..) or xp, then what gpu u have well i dont need to know that really...heres the link to the beta drivers...jus navigate to the driver that suits ur system

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/betadrivers.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah. thats the site i use to update my driver. The link you gave me was released dec 11. When I check the site, The update was released today; dec, 19.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah cool..get that one then
hehe...


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

YAY i can finally play that amazing game without lag  Thank you, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ha...awesome what game are we chattin about again??


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Forgotten Hope 2. I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Larb (Dec 23, 2007)

I found out how to get past the freezing at 60% on the loading screen. What you have to do is exit Battlefield 2142 (Ctrl + Alt + Del, then the task panel says it's not responding, end the task), then right-click the Battlefield 2142 application (the one you use to play Battlefield 2142), click Properties, go to the Compatibility tab, click the button at the bottom that says Show settings for all users. Make sure the check box under Compatibility Mode us *NOT* checked. This makes sure the error message that says "Please insert the install disc for Battlefield 2142" does not come up, so you can play. Then you have to disconnect from your Internet. You need to disconnect in order to login to your Offline Account. Open Battlefield 2142 and sign in; there will be a notification that says you are not connected to the Internet, click the "OK" button to login to your Offline Account. Choose a soldier, then go to singleplayer. Make a playlist, this will be quick so just pick one map, then click Start Playlist. Now all you have to do is make sure you can load the map, which you should be able to. Once it is loaded, join the game, then hit the Esc key to exit. Click the Logout button next to the Exit button on the top-right corner of the Battlefield 2142 screen (Note: DO NOT EXIT THE GAME). This will log out of your soldier, click the Logout button again to logout from your account. Minimize the game using Alt + Tab, then reconnect to your Internet. Click on Battlefield 2142 on the Taskbar to maximize it, then login to your account, choose your soldier, find a multiplayer match and it should load completely. This works for me, except I still cannot play; no more than 5 seconds into the game, my game freezes, and its just like the loading screen thing, I hit Ctrl + Alt + Del and it says Not Responding on the Task Manager. I was wondering if anyone can help me out with this.

Also, I think I should update my graphics drivers, but I'm not sure where to get them.
I'm running ATI Radeon X1300 Graphics Card with Windows Vista Ultimate.

Happy Holidays,
Larb


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Bloo. I dunno if your familiar with CS:S skins or not but i have a problem. I recently installed a load of skins, and have deleted some too. The ones I deleted are normal but when i go on the buy screen to buy weapons, the picture of the skinned gun is still there. I checked through materials, models, and scripts and deleted all the stuff that had that name of the previous skin. But its still there. (Ex. I downloaded a skin of F2000 for the AUG. Then I deleted F2000 skin, and AUG is back to normal, but on the buy screen when i move the mouse under AUG, theres a pic of the F2000). Help if ya can.


----------



## Dr.Decrypter (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey there, I have been playing Battlefield 2142 on my Vista system now for abour 3 months. Everything has been running fine, I run everything on the highest settings, (max distance for sniping!) and now I wake up this morning, (Christmas break  ) and start pc, Run BF, -everything smooth- Loads up, I choose my kit (Zeller) and click to spawn. I spawn and at that very second I freeze up. CTRL-ALT-D to TM and see that it says not-responding... (*sighs*). Well that must of have been a fluke, lets load it again! So same thing happens again but this time a bit sooner while I was picking my kit. I played this game all night lastnight into the wee hours of the morning with no problems and wake up to this. If you could give me the solution I will be do it within' minutes. I'll keep checking in, Thanks alot!:up:


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 29, 2007)

when I try to play Battlefield 2142 the screen it goes black then back to my desk top

I have a Toshiba Satellite A100-SK4

Operating System: XP-HE

Processor (CPU): Intel® Centrino® Core Solo Processor T1350 1.86GHz

Memory (RAM) / Maximum:1GB DDR2 / 4GB

Hard Drive (HDD):80.0 billion bytes

Sound:Realtek ALC861

Video Card / Ram: Intel® GMA 945 /8-128MB DVMA

when i went to run easy info it said I passed everything but display device unknown, and display driver as unknown,

here is the link

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs24/f/2007/362/1/c/asdf_by_fuzzywanderer.jpg

please help me on how to fix this

Thanks


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

Ugh oh boy. This is biggest problem that's occurred to me. My Microsoft Word 2003 has stopped working  This is bad because I need this for school. I go on it and a window comes up saying "Microsoft Office Word has not been installed for the current user. Please run setup to install the application". I cant run the setup because its bootleg  hehe. Instead of using Microsoft Word, i have to use Word Pad, and i don't really like it. So do you think you can do something to help me out?


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

mariosabljak said:


> Hey Bloo. I dunno if your familiar with CS:S skins or not but i have a problem. I recently installed a load of skins, and have deleted some too. The ones I deleted are normal but when i go on the buy screen to buy weapons, the picture of the skinned gun is still there. I checked through materials, models, and scripts and deleted all the stuff that had that name of the previous skin. But its still there. (Ex. I downloaded a skin of F2000 for the AUG. Then I deleted F2000 skin, and AUG is back to normal, but on the buy screen when i move the mouse under AUG, theres a pic of the F2000). Help if ya can.


Dont respond to this, I fixed the problem.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

mariosabljak said:


> Hey Bloo. I dunno if your familiar with CS:S skins or not but i have a problem. I recently installed a load of skins, and have deleted some too. The ones I deleted are normal but when i go on the buy screen to buy weapons, the picture of the skinned gun is still there. I checked through materials, models, and scripts and deleted all the stuff that had that name of the previous skin. But its still there. (Ex. I downloaded a skin of F2000 for the AUG. Then I deleted F2000 skin, and AUG is back to normal, but on the buy screen when i move the mouse under AUG, theres a pic of the F2000). Help if ya can.


hey..been away for a while...umm without reinstalling the game i duno if it will change, the images for the buy screen are inbedded in steam files, they will be ther to change somewhere...but the quickest way is to reinstall


----------



## mariosabljak (Jun 21, 2007)

oh ok. Ill reinstall it today. But I still have the problem with Microsoft Word 2003. Ive searched through all the files, but cant find setup.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ok...well the only way to get that running is inert the disc an let it auto fix...or go to http://www.openoffice.org/ and download the office software..its just as good as microsoft, and is compatible with all the word etc. versions (maybe not docx...havnt checked, but ur school will more than likely be using .doc and .rtf files)


----------



## fps_lang (Jan 11, 2008)

ok i hope someone can help me... but just recently my and my brother were able to join the same server online game play and play together. but now if i try to join his server both of us end up getting punkbusted... we both have individual games and cd keys so that shouldnt be the problem... i think its an ip address problem but if you guyz can help plz do. if you want to directly talk to me and help please do at [email protected]

or just reply here on this site. thanks


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

go to this thread for punk buster help

http://forums.techguy.org/games/635991-punkbuster-help-here.html

also dont put ur email address in your post as u will get spam....


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi guys. I just reciecieved a new computer from a friend. He has used it to play Battlefield 2142 for awhile with no problems. When i moved the computer to my house it let me play one game, then after that whenever i try to sign in it tells me that i don't appear to have an active internet conection. I am on the internet alot so i obviously do have a connection. any help would help.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

sounds like your firewall maybe blocking the game..make sure you allow bf2142 and punkbuster a and b through the firewall


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

checked my firewall and all of the above metioned were not being blocked by firewall.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hmm...strange..do other games get onto the internet ok? like..steam games?


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

i play Team Fortress 2 alot. it always works fine. I tried playing Call of Duty 2 the other day and it isn't working either. I did play a game of COD2 earlier though. Do you think their is some setting i could change?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah so ther does seem to be a problem with the call of duty games connecting to the internet...it must be a setting i guess...although im so sure that they connect automatically...have you patched them both up fully??


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, i have been figuring out a little more though. i dont think it is a game problem. Whtever it is is probably a problem with my internet connection. i have found their are several sites that my internet will not show, not because thier blocked but the same problem as in the games. This is probably not your area of expertees if you deal with games but thank you anyway.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

try running a connection test http://www.speedtest.net/

and then tell me ur upload and download results...

also go to pcpitstop.com and run the full test, thatl show u if its ur isp or your network hardwear in the comp it self


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

from speedtest my download - 2928 upload - 608

i tried the other test and it is one of the sites that my computer will not show. i think i may have stumbled onto the problem, i'll post a comment later if my theory is correct


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah..well wot connection are you on? is it 8mb broadband? cos i get 8898 download and 6601 upload...it could well be a problem with your isp


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm well im new to computers somewhat, i am a fast learner but. anyway thanks for your time, i might have to get a tech guy to come to my house


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah i guess that might be the best idea...make sure u mention the netwrok problem to him ova the fone so he can come prepared to test the line...hope it works out for u


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

okay


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

how did it go? is the problem sorted now?


----------



## dillybobjoe (Mar 25, 2008)

well i download a virus the other day, i put on some extra anti-virus stuff and throughout the work my problem was fixed. Now when i boot up my computer it will run slow for about 20-30 minutes


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oooh..wel it sounds like the virus is still there
if your computer is running slow at start up then it is using up processes that the computer shud be using...so i would run a hijack this log and post it into the coeerect part of the forum...there are a bunch of suitably qualified professionals on this site that will help you


----------



## Atreyu4893 (May 22, 2008)

i have the same problem, i try to play the game and it goes black for a second, then goes back to my desktop, and i know i have a good computer, its a Dell Optiplex GX620 that my uncle bought for me, idk what the problem is


----------

